# Halfords cycle2work scheme nightmares



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

Hello,

I decided to join the Cycle to work scheme through my employer. I've noticed each employers have variations of the scheme but it's all ultimately the same thing.

I decided to budget £650. I now regret this & should have gone up to the full £1000. You're not allowed to add your own money to the scheme & you can't change your agreement once it's been processed.

I wanted the Boardman road race to begin with as it's bang for buck. However They won't have a medium size in until the end of JUNE.

In their scheme it states that if they can't find the bike you're looking for they will search from up to 400 independent bike shops. They're trying to fob me off & say it's got to be a brand that Halfords deal with eg Kona etc.

I'm wanting to get the Jamis Ventura from Evens cycles as it's within the budget & a miles better bike.

If they fob me off again I will cancel the whole thing altogether.

Any advice is welcome, I plan to do my first 84 mile sportive, the white rose in July & I'm having to train on an old scott MTB. I'm not the most experianced cyclist but I'm a member of a running club & race from 100m to Ultra marathon distance so at least I have a reasonable base fitness & low BF %.

Kind Regards.


----------



## snorri (27 May 2013)

Well, that's quite a moan for a first post  .


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

There are some other retailers which take halfords vouchers (not Evans) - look through here

http://www.cycle2work.info/siteemployeeindex

You could cancel the C2W and just get the Jamis on 0% finance from Evans


----------



## aces_up1504 (27 May 2013)

I used halfords cycle to work but bought my bike else where. Just call some of the local shops and see if they accept them.


----------



## deanbmx (27 May 2013)

Leisure lakes bikes accept halfords vouchers


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

When i did halfords C2 W a couple of years ago i spoke directly to their C2W phone and was told they can pretty much get any main stream brand, i was looking at cannondale,spesh etc before going for the boardman as it offered at the time the most bang for your buck,
As for not having the stock in currently my voucher took about 3-4 weeks to process anyway and i applied fairly early and at least you want a size thats standard stock, i had to order in a small which they do not even carry normally so i had to try mediums and see if they felt to big before deciding ... Phew !
IHMO if you need the bike asap and are not to bothered about the tax savings which are not as good as they used to be then cancel and go for an interest free option as shops do want your business and looking at the £599 (?) jamis it does seem good spec .
Of course you could look at the triban 7 ...
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-7-road-bike-black-id_8239802.html


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

Sorry for a 1st moan I did think that, but you've really put me at ease. I think I'm really going to like this forum

Very Happy.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> When i did halfords C2 W a couple of years ago i spoke directly to their C2W phone and was told they can pretty much get any main stream brand, i was looking at cannondale,spesh etc before going for the boardman as it offered at the time the most bang for your buck,
> As for not having the stock in currently my voucher took about 3-4 weeks to process anyway and i applied fairly early and at least you want a size thats standard stock, i had to order in a small which they do not even carry normally so i had to try mediums and see if they felt to big before deciding ... Phew !
> IHMO if you need the bike asap and are not to bothered about the tax savings which are not as good as they used to be then cancel and go for an interest free option as shops do want your business and looking at the £599 (?) jamis it does seem good spec .
> Of course you could look at the triban 7 ...
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-7-road-bike-black-id_8239802.html


 


I received my Loc sheet within a week, so I could go pick a bike up from halfords now. I will phone cycle2work on 08450778850 in the morning. 

Do you think they would get me the Triban 7 cyberknight???


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

I can't imagine they'll source a bike from Decathlon - they list all the brands on the website, plus you can get others from independent LBSs that acceot Halfords vouchers


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> Sorry for a 1st moan I did think that, but you've really put me at ease. I think I'm really going to like this forum
> 
> Very Happy.


We all like a good whinge now and again 


Milzy said:


> I received my Loc sheet within a week, so I could go pick a bike up from halfords now. I will phone cycle2work on 08450778850 in the morning.
> 
> Do you think they would get me the Triban 7 cyberknight???


Doubtful as triban are an in house brand, the same issue i imagine as your having with jamis as their sole supplier afaik in the uk is Evans .


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> We all like a good whinge now and again
> 
> Doubtful as triban are an in house brand, the same issue i imagine as your having with jamis as their sole supplier afaik in the uk is Evans .


 

I will be using the bike on some Hilly sportives so I'll need good range. There is the 
*Focus Culebro 5.0 Compact Road Racing Bike 2013*


Which is nice from Leisure Lakes but it lacks a carbon fork. I suppose I could upgrade the forks for not too much £.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

I wonder if a LBS of mine which stocks the Felt z95 is in the scheme. That would be good.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> When i did halfords C2 W a couple of years ago i spoke directly to their C2W phone and was told they can pretty much get any main stream brand, i was looking at cannondale,spesh etc before going for the boardman as it offered at the time the most bang for your buck,
> As for not having the stock in currently my voucher took about 3-4 weeks to process anyway and i applied fairly early and at least you want a size thats standard stock, i had to order in a small which they do not even carry normally so i had to try mediums and see if they felt to big before deciding ... Phew !
> IHMO if you need the bike asap and are not to bothered about the *tax savings which are not as good as they used to be* then cancel and go for an interest free option as shops do want your business and looking at the £599 (?) jamis it does seem good spec .
> Of course you could look at the triban 7 ...
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-7-road-bike-black-id_8239802.html


 

The savings haven't changed.

The rules have been tightened up to reduce misuse of the scheme.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

What sort of bike do you want? Do you want something sporty or something more relaxed that you can mudguards and a rack to for commuting which is presumably the main use?

Where do you live and what retailers are you looking at?


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> I will be using the bike on some Hilly sportives so I'll need good range. There is the
> *Focus Culebro 5.0 Compact Road Racing Bike 2013*
> 
> 
> Which is nice from Leisure Lakes but it lacks a carbon fork. I suppose I could upgrade the forks for not too much £.


MMM , i it was my money i would go for a better frame/fork and upgrade the groupset as it wears out, they do a cannondale for 599 or a spesh for £650 or even a trek 1.2 for £700 with the new 9 speed sora with paddle shifters rather than thumb shifters like the old sora/2300 so you can shift from the drops.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> The savings haven't changed.
> 
> The rules have been tightened up to reduce misuse of the scheme.


Ahh well they have since i did it, my final repayment was about £70 rather than 25 % of the bike value.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

£700 gets you a Giant Defy / Avail 3 with 9 speed Sora and a carbon fork (I think the OP is female , apologies if not)!


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Ahh well they have since i did it, my final repayment was about £70 rather than 25 % of the bike value.


I never had a final payment when I did it 4 or 5 years ago! I think the savings are now rather less good, better if a 40% taxpayer potentially


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

That Focus bike looks shat. Alloy forks at £650


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Ahh well they have since i did it, my final repayment was about £70 rather than 25 % of the bike value.


 

No, your works scheme might have changed. The tax savings haven't.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

vickster said:


> What sort of bike do you want? Do you want something sporty or something more relaxed that you can mudguards and a rack to for commuting which is presumably the main use?
> 
> Where do you live and what retailers are you looking at?


 
I want something racey. I live in West Yorkshire so I can keep it flatish or easily find the big hills.

I'm a male BTW. I think it would be best to cancel the scheme & go 0% apr route or even credit card the Triban 7. 

If you feel like it list some compacts no more than £650 which are able to get through Halfords cycle2work scheme 

Many thanks.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

In the future I'm going to be racing duathons & then onto Triathlons. Our company don't even poilce the scheme people sell their bikes to make a quick buck or leave them at home & come in the car.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> In the future I'm going to be racing duathons & then onto Triathlons. *Our company don't even poilce the scheme* people sell their bikes to make a quick buck or leave them at home & come in the car.


 
Why should they police it?


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Why should they police it?


 
They shouldn't.


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Then why write what you did?


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

I am guessing you mean people sell on before the hire agreement has ended...


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Then why write what you did?


 
Because previous posts discussed about abusing the scheme. The last & only guy we had complete his year didn't make any final payments. It must have changed since a few years since.


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

vickster said:


> I am guessing you mean people sell on before the hire agreement has ended...


 
Yeah we have had a few young lads do that within the first 4 weeks.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

Have to keep making the payments though, what would happen if they lost their job or decided to leave, have to pay it all back. Or HR, the auditors or the taxman decide to ask questions...I am suspecting that is illegal, fraud or similar

If you want a sporty bike something like the Specialized Allez or Cannondale CAAD would fit the bill - however, at £650, it would be entry level spec, especially on C2W as you'll pay full RRP


----------



## 400bhp (27 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> Yeah we have had a few young lads do that within the first 4 weeks.


 

might be a breach of employment contract?


----------



## buggi (27 May 2013)

does it say in their agreement that they will source any bike or does it say any bike they normally stock? check the small print.

for £650 your not really saving that much on the tax, personally i think you really need to go up to the £1000 to make the tax thing worthwhile (although i do agree its handy having it come out monthly whatever amount you have). But if you are not happy with halfords, cancel the whole thing and go and find a bike you want on a reasonable repayment plan. some places may to interest free credit. nothing worse than paying for a bike you're not really happy with IMO


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

And make sure you insure it well, be pretty miffed if you were paying for something no longer in your possession


----------



## Milzy (27 May 2013)

If you got made redundant it wouldn't be good. I could build my own Ribble on a finance plan maybe. The halfords board mans have got 10% off until tomorrow. Think I'll just cancel then maybe re apply later if I don't finance anything. I don't want to cancel my first sportive. that James looks the nuts though.


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

vickster said:


> If you want a sporty bike something like the Specialized Allez or Cannondale CAAD would fit the bill - however, at £650, it would be entry level spec, especially on C2W as you'll pay full RRP


 
Extra £75 gets you the Allez Sport 2013 Sora and a Carbon Fork and a damn sexy looking bike in Black IMO.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

Black...


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> If you got made redundant it wouldn't be good. I could build my own Ribble on a finance plan maybe. The halfords board mans have got 10% off until tomorrow. Think I'll just cancel then maybe re apply later if I don't finance anything. I don't want to cancel my first sportive. that James looks the nuts though.


 
Just get the Jamis from Evans on 0% finance - trade in an old clunker for money off http://www.evanscycles.com/pages/tradein


----------



## mark st1 (27 May 2013)

vickster said:


> Black...


 

 It does look very nice i hope to be getting mine in a few weeks.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2013)

I can't think of a bike I would want less than a black Specialized, but each to their own


----------



## Leodis (28 May 2013)

Decide on your bike and check they are instock and then order....


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2013)

So after looking at offerings in the bike hut in Leeds & decided to check Crossgates Halfords one last time. They had a 53cm Boardman road race on display! I said they'd checked the computers & they had none left in the Region. He said sometimes they don't tell you because they like to keep display models on display. Anyway I'm picking her up tomorrow afternoon after work. I'm as happy as a puff with two bums. 
I also can't cancel my scheme so it was really lucky. The Jamis is amazing for the money but the road race was my original choice & it's awesome bang per buck & lighter than most in it's price range.

I also won the bonus ball lotto at work today, Happy Days. Now you can all join the white rose challenge & support me!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> No, your works scheme might have changed. The tax savings haven't.


But the final payment goes towards how much you finally pay for the bike so although it might not be a direct tax it adds directly to the total price you pay for the bike.And as you get a tax statement for your final payment when they send your p 60 it is related to tax.


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2013)

I've heard stories of people paying their last payment & then that's it. The company doesn't bother chasing anything up & you can just start another scheme.


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> But the final payment goes towards how much you finally pay for the bike so although it might not be a direct tax it adds directly to the total price you pay for the bike.And as you get a tax statement for your final payment when they send your p 60 it is related to tax.


 

There isn't one way of doing it, there are several. Different companies/schemes will do it differently.

If, by final payment", you mean the amount that you are required to pay to own the bike, then there is a sliding scale (by term) by which the final payment must not be less than.

Your company/scheme has chosen to let you own the bike after a year I guess, so you are required to pay 25% (or more if the company is looking to make a profit from you) of the purchase price.

It is perfectly possible to extend the loan hire to 5 years, at which point you pay £0 to own the bike.

There's also to use the final payment as a b.i.k, therefore saving tax and NI IIRC.


----------



## tincaman (28 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> Hello,
> I decided to budget £650. I now regret this & should have gone up to the full £1000. You're not allowed to add your own money to the scheme & you can't change your agreement once it's been processed.
> Kind Regards.


 
I bought mine through Halfords 3 years ago, when I asked in my nearest branch if I could add my own money and get a more expensive bike, I was told in no uncertain terms that it was not possible, I then went to one a bit further away and they they said no problem, they couldn't be more helpful.

Try asking, you never know.


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2013)

tincaman said:


> I bought mine through Halfords 3 years ago, when I asked in my nearest branch if I could add my own money and get a more expensive bike, I was told in no uncertain terms that it was not possible, I then went to one a bit further away and they they said no problem, they couldn't be more helpful.
> 
> Try asking, you never know.


 
Thanks, but it's too late. Got the Road Race which is awesome spec for the money.

The way I see the scheme is I'm getting a 650 amount & paying about 450 back. Saving £200 in taxes. Nowhere states I have a final payment. It's structured as equal payments for a year as far as I can see.

Otherwise in future I will just get 0% apr credit. Especially that my next bike will probably more than 1k.


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> There isn't one way of doing it, there are several. Different companies/schemes will do it differently.
> 
> If, by final payment", you mean the amount that you are required to pay to own the bike, then there is a sliding scale (by term) by which the final payment must not be less than.
> 
> ...


But i did not pay 25 % as stated and the loan period was not extended .As i said since i bought my last C2W bike on the old scheme before the new sliding scale was introduced ,, making the total saving better than the updated scheme which is what i have been saying all along


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

The scheme wasn't changed - it was a clarification of the existing rules.

Using your anecdotal way of explaining things.

My first bike bought on C2W. I paid £80 as a final payment. (about 7% of the purchase price).

My 2nd and 3rd bikes. My final payment is and will be £0.

The clarification of the rules has been in my favour because the employers I am with have used it in a pragmatic way..


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2013)

Yep. This is the best way! I'll be paying £8 a week for a year. Then own it. Peanut money. Happy days. We just want to be greener because we use solar & other efficient powers in our hot water systems.


----------



## DCLane (28 May 2013)

from the other side of the M1.

The final payment is the end part; either you pay it or return the bike. Many employers cover it themselves however.

My own C2W bike, a £500 Spesh Globe 2 Daily, comes to an end in September and I've a £13 final payment. We're restricted to Edinburgh Cycles in Leeds - so the next one will be from there at the end of the year, either a Cyclocross or MTB and will be at the £1k limit.


----------



## Milzy (28 May 2013)

Nice one. I was born in Dewsbury.


----------



## Psycolist (28 May 2013)

Having mentioned a family members disgust at being limited to using Helfrauds for his CTW bike, a number of members suggested that although that may be the case in theory, if he contacts the CTW telephone number in your voucher pack, then the choice suddenly balloons. This he did, and boy is he pleased. He has placed an order for a Scott Aspect 630 when he was thinking that his choices were a Carrera Kraken or Hoodoo Voodoo. This little nugget of information, that is not made clear in any of the bumff that his company supplies, and without the help and experience of you guys on this forum, he would have been stuck with a bike that he was never going to be really happy with. SOOO THANKYOU VERY MUCH !


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

I didn't realise you could use vouchers elsewhere - ended up buying a junk boardman mtb and flogging when the year was up - think I made about £20 on the deal


----------



## SquareDaff (29 May 2013)

Milzy said:


> I've heard stories of people paying their last payment & then that's it. The company doesn't bother chasing anything up & you can just start another scheme.


Like mine for instance! Get given the bike and get taxed on the final amount as a "benefit". Works for me - makes the savings all the more worthwhile.

Have you tried looking for stock in Halfords other than the one in Wakefield? Leeds isn't too far from the railway station, neither is Doncaster.


----------



## SquareDaff (29 May 2013)

One other thing that I don't think has been mentioned. If you do buy from Halfords join British Cycling. Get's you 10% off. And it does work in conjunction with Cycle to Work vouchers. I know - I've done it at the Wakefield branch


----------



## SquareDaff (29 May 2013)

And one other thing- although this might be VERY cheeky, but if you don't try you don't get. Halfords have a Web Exclusive 10% off at the moment. Order through the web - get your 10% off - have delivered to store and pay there with your C2W vouchers and with a BC card present (maybe another 10%). Not sure that one will work though.


----------

